# 
1.      ?
2.      ?       ....? 
3.          (  )?

----------


## -1

1.       .
2. . . . .
3. .

----------


## ltymuf

> . . / 3.


    ?        ?
     ()

----------


## -1

*ltymuf*, 
,      - . . 1 -   .

 . 2   -        ,         ,       .

----------


## ltymuf

*-1*,    ,   ...

----------


## -1

*ltymuf*, 
       -   ,        .
        "".

..    ,     .         :Wink:

----------

,            ,      ,         .

----------

> ,            ,      ,         .


  ,   .
  -  .     - .    ,            .

----------


## Sergio79

5.    ,        ( -  ),     .
6.                  :
7)   ,     ,    ;
 119-

----------

